# Trever's turkey



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

This is my little brother Trever's turkey. Thanks to everyone that made is possible!! Check out the story on Roughin it outdoors next week!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Great pictures.


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Extra nice! I'm lovin this years turkey hunt success! Congrats!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Just watched it this morning--great show! Congrats!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your brother.That was a great show saturday night and man your brother was a happy kid and he had the right to be.awesome shot to.Nice work to all that helped out.


----------

